# anchoring a deer blind



## lilsamo (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm looking for ideas on how to anchor a blind. I thought about the screw in spikes used for small utility poles but I don't know where to get them or the device (auger with attachment) to install them. Any ideas are appreciated


----------



## captdean (Mar 26, 2007)

*anchor*

I used to put an eye bolt in the center of the bottom of the box,and put an auger in the ground attach a cable tnd a turn buckle tighten the turn buckle and its done,onlt need one


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Tsc. Screw them in with a small piece of pipe or rebar. 


Cody C


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

When you are screwing in the ground anchor,if you rap the stem of the anchor with an axe or sledge about every 1/2 turn ,it will dig a whole lot easier ...in this hard baked soil...I used a nylon ratchet strap to tie from the base of the blind to the ground anchor....then after it is tight,put a wrap of No. 9 tie wire to back up the nylon strap...


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Where hunt near Rock Springs, there is no putting an auger into the rocky ground. I place a drum I fill with rocks under the blind and wire it to an eyebolt in the center of the bottom. Has worked of years. Gary


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

In rocky areas I have put a big trash can under the stand that is full of concrete. Attach stand to auger inside trashcan. Then I used a rotary hammer to put four more stakes in the ground 45* out. Used turnbuckles to tighten the cables up.

In soft areas I use t-posts and same wire. Much easier in soft ground! :doowapsta


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Hey lilsamo, heard you got on a lease out near Uvalde. Congrats.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

A t-post on every leg is hard to beat where permissible, where i hunt in Blanco Co we have our tower blinds tied to nearby scrub brush.


----------



## leblejc (Feb 27, 2011)

The best way I 've found is to tie it down in center with an auger. The cable tied to the four legs with a turnbuckle to tighen it down.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

45 two stakes against each leg and wire the legs to them


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

I put mine over a cedar tree and tied it off from the four corners to the base of the tree.


----------

